# Logging In As Driver on Windows Phone



## tldl01 (May 4, 2015)

I recently got approved to be an Uber driver and I would like to be able to log in to the app as a driver, but I try logging in and it automatically prompts to the rider interface. 

Does anyone know how to get it to log in as a driver? BTW, I am using the Windows Phone app.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Driver's app is not available for WP, only the rider's app. Only iOS and Android run the driver's app.


----------



## tldl01 (May 4, 2015)

Just ordered an Uber phone. Thanks for the prompt reply. I can't wait to start driving.


----------

